# Ladies who are 40+



## Dawn2411

I was reading online somewhere that 1in2 women my age ( just turned 40) will misscarry. I have lost my last 3 pregnancies and was told each time it is due to my age. I have 4 children and no m/c's until after my last child so I tend to believe that my age is the problem. I was just wondering if the odds i read are really true. How many of you ladies are 40+, have other children with no m'c problems when you were younger then suffered more than 1 m/c at a later age and are now preggo again with a bean that is doing good. I just want to know that I have a chance here because even my doctor is saying the chances of having another baby at my age are very low:cry:


----------



## Gia7777

I did read something similar to what you have said, and it is certainly more difficult the older you get. Though I am 41, this will be my first child, after experiencing a miscarriage at 35 and trying to conceive for over 8 years with no success......As soon as we 'gave up', a few months later I was pregnant.....cautiously optimistic due to our history and thus far have had a wonderful pregnancy....

Best of luck to you, and while statistically the chances may be low, there are many of us here who have defied those odds.:flower:


----------



## beetroot

I had a mc in Dec 2010 (2nd pregnancy) aged 40 and now due to give birth a week after my 42nd birthday! A friend of mine just give birth aged 43 after having 3 mc in a row and having no problem with her first pregnancy, so there's always hope. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you ladies. I love hearing success stories and it gives me some hope. Good luck to both of you:)


----------



## Dorian

I'm 41 yrs old, and am in wk 32 of my pregnancy. This pregnancy has gone very well, as well as my other three. My youngest child is 7, so it's been awhile. I have had no problems, even though I went into my pregnancy a bit overweight.

I did have a mc 5 yrs ago, there was no reason for it. Just one of those things.

I'm sorry for you mc's. And wish you all the luck if you are trying again.


----------



## Dawn2411

Dorian, thank you and i'm so glad to hear another success story. Good luck to you and btw, I love your avatar lol.


----------



## mtnprotracy

I'm 41 and 27 weeks pregnant with baby boy #4 :). Our boys are 16, 15 & 12.....so, suffice it to say, it has been a LOOONNNNNGGGGG time! 

I did have a miscarriage in 1998.

Hang in there....best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you mtnprotracy and best of luck to you too. Your going to have your own football team lol.


----------



## Dorian

Dawn2411 said:


> Dorian, thank you and i'm so glad to hear another success story. Good luck to you and btw, I love your avatar lol.

:) you're welcome Dawn. I hope yours will be a success story too. LOL, thanks. I saw that picture on a craft blog somewhere and just HAD to have it.


----------



## Butterfly67

I am 44 and started trying for my first 10 months ago so this is my first pregnancy. I also saw that stat about 50% but I read it was for those over 42 I think. Anyway, I'm cautiously optimistic at the moment. I wish you the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you butterfly and congrats to you:) Do you ladies mind if I ask if you used anything to improve your chances like preseed, certain vits. etc..?


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Dawn, I took maca for 6 months before, 2 months of royal jelly and bee pollen 3 months before, and used soft cups and conceive plus :thumbup: Oh and EPO for the first half of my cycle.


----------



## SabrinaKat

I am 44 and had my first child 11 days ago! I did develop pre-eclampsia in wk 36 (hypertension from wks 32-36), but that can come at any age.

I had an mc in 2009 (age 41) and my husband and I decided to do IVF -- in the pre-IVF tests, it was discovered that I had an underactive thyroid and PCOS, so took metformin and Eltroxin from 2010/11 onwards. I also lost weight, quit smoking, healthy eating and gentle exercise; I did acupuncture from January to May of last year and got pregnant naturally in June. In this pregnancy, everything was normal until around wk32, but I think we succeeded this time as I was probably the healthiest I had been in years.

Don't let the statistics scare you -- if 40-50% mc, that means 60-50% succeed!

best wishes


----------



## Dorian

Dawn2411 said:


> Thank you butterfly and congrats to you:) Do you ladies mind if I ask if you used anything to improve your chances like preseed, certain vits. etc..?

Dawn, no, my dh and I weren't really trying, we just weren't preventing either. It took 4 yrs from my mc to get pg again.


----------



## Gia7777

We didn't use anything to try and improve our chances - in fact, we gave up trying.....and my husband was only home for 4 days last July when we conceived, so to us it really was an amazing unexpected surprise! And over the last year my cycles were getting shorter and shorter (from 27 days to 22-23 days) and I know that we conceived on CD 8 or 9.


----------



## Dawn2411

Congrats sabrinacat! How exciting:) Thank you all for sharing your stories with me and for the words of encouragement. I am using a prenatal vitamin, 350mg of dha, 100mg of coq10, 500mg. of omego 3 fish oil and i'm using progesterone from o to about 3 days before a/f. I have hubby taking mens multi vitamin, 30mg, of coq10, 1200 mg. of omega3 fish oil and a fruit and veggi pronutrients supplement. I'm also going to start using preeseed and i'm not sure what else yet lol. I just had my 3rd m/c last mo. and they say you are very fertile after a m/c so hopefuly we will have luck again soon:)


----------



## Gia7777

Best of luck Dawn! Sending positive thoughts and well wishes your way!


----------



## SabrinaKat

Absolutely good luck - the stories here show that it CAN happen!

I did take folic acid, omega 3 and a multivitamin whilst trying. The acunpuncturist recommended all these Chinese herbs for 'infertility' (in a tea), but they actually made me sick to my stomach, so I did a combination, I suppose, of the best of eastern and western treatments.

best wishes


----------



## Mother Hen

I'm 41 and pregnant with my first. I've had a very easy pregnancy, so far (besides some SPD pain). Good luck to you all! :hugs:


----------



## Dawn2411

Wow, so many success stories! Thank you all so much for sharing and good luck to you all:)


----------



## vintage67

Like Sabrina, I am 44 and just had my baby in November. He was 4 years in the making and we had 3 miscarriages. I had thyroid issues, diabetes,PCOS, and a heart problem! but old eggs, I believe, were the main issues. 

I had my other son at the age of 36, one month shy of turning 37. It took a while to conceive him, but I had never had a miscarriage.

Like some of the others, we had given up, mainly because I couldn't take the miscarriages. Each one went farther and the last one was...horrible. It was so bad that my husband didn't want to try anymore but said it was ultimately my decision. 

All we ever did was watch the calendar and I would lie with my legs elevated after sex. 

I won't say I had an "easy" pregnancy; I didn't. I developed pre-eclampsia, suffered with SPD (pelvid girdle pain, which hasn't gone away by the way...),
terrible swelling and general exhaustion. After being home 7 days from the hospital I had to be readmitted for an infection and stayed 11 days! Of course, that could have happened to anyone. Truly, it isn't just us "old ladies" that have complications though!

It was absolutely all worth it. We could have been a lovely little happy family of 3. However, the lack of family is what made us push so hard to give our son a sibling. Husband and I are a bit alone in the world. We each only have one living parent and mine is in her 70's and his is a drunk! My sister didn't have any children and has very little interest in even being an aunt, and I wouldn't leave our pets with my husband's siblings! Sorry to ramble!

The best of luck to you! It absolutely is possible.


----------



## Vitibaby

I am 40 and now 30 weeks pregnant with my first baby.
We only TTC for 4 months before I fell pregnant, but I did make sure I ate loads of fresh vegies, protein, zing (oysters) etc..

I must say that when we did find out I was pregnant it took me a while to really sink in, as also you do get scared a bit by DR's and media that say that 'older' mums have such a high risk of MC and other risk factors. But finally I feel confident that our little girl is developing as any other baby and that I will be a mum in about 10 more weeks!


----------



## leos_try

Pregnant with my first at 44. My c-section is scheduled for March 12th! :happydance: Fortunately, the pregnancy has been uneventful. We didn't start trying until I was 41. My RE was leaning towards using donor egg because old age hinders egg quality (we didn't want to use donor eggs). I also had fibroids and stage 1 endo. As my RE said, the house can be taken care of (i.e. fibroids can be removed from uterus) but if there are no good eggs, a successful pregnancy would be slim. We opted to do IVF and PGD to test the embryos across all the chromosones. We got extremely lucky and had one normal embryo to transfer, the rest as they said is history.


----------



## happymamma

Hi Dawn, I kinda skimmed through the posts, so Im not sure if anyone mentioned already,.. but have u had ur blood work done? Sometimes it can be something as simple as low B, or D or something like that. Sorry, sleep deprived lol, I might sound stupid ;) But, just a thought to have that checked! I wish u the very best of luck!!! xxx

Off to bed now :)


----------



## Dawn2411

Thank you every one. I so glad to hear that so many have wonderful out comes. I am going to be having my thyroid checked and i'm going to see if they can do and ovarian reserve test but I'm not sure what else I should have checked, any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Donna210369

Hi Dawn, i'm 43 next month and 10+5 now. I have 2 boys 18 and 5 and last year had 2 mc's. absolutely sure it was age related 'old eggs' I used omega 3,6,9 recommended by fertility Dr. also did acupuncture prior to conceiving and the month we fell pg, was the month we weren't trying because dh had to leave the country on cd8, which was last day we dtd. I wasn't clock watching at all that month and then bam, out the blue, pregnant. hoping this one sticks, but 4 scans have shown so far all is ok. Good luck hun xx


----------



## Dorian

Donna, Dawn and anyone else... Have you read up on Honey and cinnamon? Apparently they've both been used for centuries for infertility help. Google it, it's very interesting.


----------



## LuckyW

Dawn2411 said:


> my doctor is saying the chances of having another baby at my age are very low:cry:

I once went to an ob/gyn who told me that, and this was a few years ago, before I'd hit 40. I never went back to her, and found another doc instead. I didn't want to TTC with an ob/gyn who would bet against me.

The OB and the RE I've seen since then have both been very positive. Obviously the reality is that it's much harder to conceive and carry to term when we're older. But women over 40 definitely can and do have healthy babies- not sure what the point of bursting patients' bubbles is.

I'm 41 and only 5 wks along, nervous about everything working out okay. But working to stay optimistic, pretty sure my insane anxious google searches don't help the bean stick.


----------



## Saucy

I just turned 44 (was 43 when I conceived). I used acupuncture. I will be 15 weeks pregnant tomorrow and so far, the baby is healthy. This is my first pregnancy with no previous births or miscarriages.


----------



## makeawishx

I am currently 14wk3d and trying to be positive. I suffered a mmc last May at 17 weeks although my little boy was only between 12-13wks, I had a booking scan at 12wks all fine, nuchal translucency at 12wk4d all fine with strong heartbeat and no abnormalities and baby died sometime after that. Conceived again after 1 cycle and went on to have a blighted ovum. Took a 3 month break and conceived on first try with this little on and I had a booking scan at 10wk1d and due another scan at 16wk1d. I bought a doppler and been checking but still a bit anxious. The loss in may was an unplanned pg and I was giving it much thought so you can imagine the guilt I felt when I had to deliver my sleeping baby boy. I just want to deliver this little one safely.


----------



## makeawishx

The weird part of being pg this time is im afraid to tell ppl because somehow I keep imagining its going to end soon and it will be bad luck. Only told my partner at 12 weeks and his family yesterday, I keep thinking I will tell ppl next week. I havent even told my sisters or friends yet, I just avoid people. Think thats why I come on here cos its easier to talk to strangers. xx


----------



## LuckyW

makeawishx said:


> I am currently 14wk3d and trying to be positive. I suffered a mmc last May at 17 weeks although my little boy was only between 12-13wks, I had a booking scan at 12wks all fine, nuchal translucency at 12wk4d all fine with strong heartbeat and no abnormalities and baby died sometime after that. Conceived again after 1 cycle and went on to have a blighted ovum. Took a 3 month break and conceived on first try with this little on and I had a booking scan at 10wk1d and due another scan at 16wk1d. I bought a doppler and been checking but still a bit anxious. The loss in may was an unplanned pg and I was giving it much thought so you can imagine the guilt I felt when I had to deliver my sleeping baby boy. I just want to deliver this little one safely.

Sounds absolutely brutal.


makeawishx said:


> The weird part of being pg this time is im afraid to tell ppl because somehow I keep imagining its going to end soon and it will be bad luck. Only told my partner at 12 weeks and his family yesterday, I keep thinking I will tell ppl next week. I havent even told my sisters or friends yet, I just avoid people. Think thats why I come on here cos its easier to talk to strangers. xx

Can't imagine holding out from the partner that long, but otherwise I know what you mean. I haven't called my mother in weeks, because I might want to tell her if I talk to her, though I really don't want to tell her. So I don't call her.

I even avoid some of these threads like "Nov Due Dates" because I feel like I might jinx it.


----------



## Kiseki

Hi ladies, i am just 5 weeks and petrified as I had a mmc in Dec last year. I'm 41. I've been doing acupuncture for the past 2 months, taking Chinese herbs, coQ10, omega 3 fish oil capsules and Elevit (prenatal vitamin). I had my first beta last Tuesday at 16dpet (ivf) which was 150 and then 2 days later (316). Going in again tomorrow for a 3rd blood - 4 days after the second. Trying to be positive but have gone a little (lot) google crazy trying to work out whether my beta levels are acceptable and trying to find some reassurance. 
Congrats to all you who have achieved pregnancy, and sympathy to anyone who has lost a little one. Let's keep going - it can be done!!!


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Ladies,

Glad someone on here to talk to. Im due my 16wk1d scan this friday and totally bricking it!!! I still get scared and keep thinking its too good to be true. I think in our cases too much info is not good cos we know what can go wrong and how quickly things can happen!! Once I get past this date if I do, then Im worried about my 20wk anomalily scan cos I know 2 ppl who had to terminate at this stage although I couldnt personally imagine having to make that decision. Fingers and toes crossed for us all xx


----------



## Kiseki

So much inspiration here. H&H pregnancy to all of us over 40!!


----------



## makeawishx

Kiseki said:


> So much inspiration here. H&H pregnancy to all of us over 40!!

Hi All,

Quick update!! Went for scan on friday and all progressing well..may it continue! They have booked me in for an additional scan to check blood flow to the uterus, says its just a precaution but it has me worryin a bit. I was offered tests cos of my age but I declined cos I wouldnt do anything with the results. Had the private nuchal translucency with last and got all clear but baby died anyway so not going to bother. My sis and cousin both had babies in their 40s and both do heavy lifting with work and both had the babies so i will take my chances. xx


----------



## Dorian

Glad things are going well Makeawish! I, too, elected not to do any testing. It wouldn't matter to me, if baby has Down's or anything else. The Lord will help me deal with it, if that is the case. So why worry myself or take the chance of hurting baby with the tests?!


----------



## Kiseki

Have my 6 week scan tomorrow, and this is where I bombed out last time, so needless to say there are a few nerves! I really considered putting it off, but now I just want to know where we're at!


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Dorian, Bet ur excited!!! So I expect in 2-3 weeks time when we dont see you on here that often we will know all went well with the birth and you are too busy feeding, winding, washing, dressing, feeding, winding...your little one and catching up on some well deserved sleep!


----------



## makeawishx

Kiseki said:


> Have my 6 week scan tomorrow, and this is where I bombed out last time, so needless to say there are a few nerves! I really considered putting it off, but now I just want to know where we're at!

Hi Kiseki, goodluck tomorrow, hope you get to see the little heartbeart!


----------



## caro303

hi ladies
really sympathise with you all, and wanted to join the conversation as I'm going slightly nuts myself. I'm 42 and have conceived first time with IVF. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow but have not had a scan or test since the 7 week heartbeat scan (which was all fine) however its a long time to the 12 week scan and my symptoms have faded a lot so I'm really worried something may have happened. I'm still on progesterone and as the symptoms from that mimic pregnancy (I had everything except nausea before 8 weeks) its hard to know what is going on.. but i just don't "feel pregnant". Should l ask for more tests or just wait the 2 weeks? I think I've read that home pregnancy tests won't work now. It's wierd but i feel that because it's my first pregnancy, the Docs are not taking my age (and the risk of miscarriage) as seriously. Like they won't do extra tests until i miscarry or spot or something.. but i just have this feeling that's hard to explain ..things feel too normal. Anyone else feel this at 10 weeks?


----------



## Dorian

Good luck with your scan Kiseki.

Makeawish, lol, yah, if you don't hear from me for a few days, you'll know why! I don't have a cell phone and we only have one laptop, so that wont be going to the hospital with me. So I wont be able to post while I'm at the hospital.

Hi Caro, welcome to the board. And good luck. I hope all is well. I'm trying to remember when I started feeling 'normal'. All my pregnancies have been easy going, no morning sickness and such. So I never really 'felt' pg, until baby was moving around a lot. Anyways...I hope that is the case for you. Everything is just settling into a growing a baby, so you aren't feeling much. I know it's really hard to wait for a scan. And I don't think you can hear the heart beat on a doppler just yet, unless it's an internal. ((HUGS))


----------



## creatingpeace

caro303 said:


> hi ladies
> really sympathise with you all, and wanted to join the conversation as I'm going slightly nuts myself. I'm 42 and have conceived first time with IVF. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow but have not had a scan or test since the 7 week heartbeat scan (which was all fine) however its a long time to the 12 week scan and my symptoms have faded a lot so I'm really worried something may have happened. I'm still on progesterone and as the symptoms from that mimic pregnancy (I had everything except nausea before 8 weeks) its hard to know what is going on.. but i just don't "feel pregnant". Should l ask for more tests or just wait the 2 weeks? I think I've read that home pregnancy tests won't work now. It's wierd but i feel that because it's my first pregnancy, the Docs are not taking my age (and the risk of miscarriage) as seriously. Like they won't do extra tests until i miscarry or spot or something.. but i just have this feeling that's hard to explain ..things feel too normal. Anyone else feel this at 10 weeks?


Hi Ladies
Last Nov I had my first (and only) baby boy at the age of 41. I have been where you are trust me! Anyways Caro I wanted to respond to you, at 10 weeks pregnancy many symptoms start to decline because the baby is starting to survive strictly off of the placenta! I am sure all is fine. Isn't the waiting simply excruciating? Good luck to all of you ladies and happy healthy pregnancies to you all!


----------



## caro303

well done for first little one at 41 that's an inspiration to me, as are all you over 40s mums. I'm so glad to be (hopefully) doing it now, xx


----------



## makeawishx

caro303 said:


> hi ladies
> really sympathise with you all, and wanted to join the conversation as I'm going slightly nuts myself. I'm 42 and have conceived first time with IVF. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow but have not had a scan or test since the 7 week heartbeat scan (which was all fine) however its a long time to the 12 week scan and my symptoms have faded a lot so I'm really worried something may have happened. I'm still on progesterone and as the symptoms from that mimic pregnancy (I had everything except nausea before 8 weeks) its hard to know what is going on.. but i just don't "feel pregnant". Should l ask for more tests or just wait the 2 weeks? I think I've read that home pregnancy tests won't work now. It's wierd but i feel that because it's my first pregnancy, the Docs are not taking my age (and the risk of miscarriage) as seriously. Like they won't do extra tests until i miscarry or spot or something.. but i just have this feeling that's hard to explain ..things feel too normal. Anyone else feel this at 10 weeks?

Hi caro303, I still feel like even though Im 17 weeks this week and have a doppler. Everytime I eat takeaway or outside the house I worry that the salad isnt cooked and I have got Listeria etc... so its completely normal esp when you want this little one so much!! I'm even afraid to gossip or get excited about it incase I bring bad luck around myself. The pg test wont work due to prozone effect where there is so much hormone it will saturate the test and give a false negative!! Dopplers work from 12 weeks and even then not always easy to detect so early. They prob not scanning you because more things that go wrong up to 12 weeks are genetic and unpreventable. Also you will have a scan and be great for that day and next start you start to worry again that you have had a mmc. Just relax and enjoy xx


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Ladies, 

Just think positive cos at the end of the day this is all out of your hands, whatever is meant to be will be.....Keep busy and happy and remember this is your time to be spoilt cos once this little one arrives it will be all about them and you will be so tired you wont give much thought to yourself. Visit friends and enjoy the freedom and have lots of early nights cos you wont have them for a while!!! lol x


----------



## LuckyW

makeawishx said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just think positive cos at the end of the day this is all out of your hands, whatever is meant to be will be.....Keep busy and happy and remember this is your time to be spoilt cos once this little one arrives it will be all about them and you will be so tired you wont give much thought to yourself. Visit friends and enjoy the freedom and have lots of early nights cos you wont have them for a while!!! lol x

Very true. And you know what, I found I just got really tired of worrying so much for the time being. These are actually very happy and exciting times, regardless if the worst were to happen.


----------



## caro303

thanks for your comments and the info makeawish. It's true I had concinced myself that they wouldn't find anything at the 7 week scan and there it was a heathy HB and the rest! That reassured me for about... what was it now.. maybe a week tops! then i got all worried about the symptoms fading. It's crazy, I guess it shows just how much i want this.. I've wanted kids since my 20s and it's been a long old journey getting here... I do meditate sometimes so i think I'll give that a shot again and try to put my trust in the universe.. there really is nothing more I can do (apart from everything I'm doing eating healthily vits exercise etc). 

Funny you should say about visiting friends, I'm doing loads of that.. I've got a couple of weeks off work and I've come back to my (adopted) home town and have scheduled different friends in everyday..its lush! Only thing is they all want to know how the IVF went .. so I tell them,then they get excited, and I then i have to tell them it's not sure yet... so then i end up talking about it, and thinking about it, and then back online! ha ha what a state! 

right I'm off to sit on a cushion and try to calm this overly anxious mind of mine.


----------



## Bennysbaby

:happydance:me and my guy want a baby of our own & we are in our 40's too


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Ladies,

Had a really stressful week at work but been reassured by lots of baby movement....the only thing that calms me. In the middle of trying to toilet train my toddler, be there for my 6 year old who is having her usual alfa female problems at school and helping my 19 year old (autistic) gain his independence now he is working in his first part-time job. Work is really busy and they tryin to get me to work a 4 day week instead of 3 but at 40 and pg, im exhausted as it is. keep me posted on your progress, and good luck xx


----------



## Dawn2411

Well I have switched doctors and I think I finally have one that is supportive of me ttc. I had some testing done and it all came back fine but my doctor is going to refere me to a fs if I'm not preggo again soon and he will do more testing that my doctor isn't qualified to do and possibly put me on clomid. Meanwhile I'm just trying to relax and not stress on ttc so much but at the same time I am doing everything I can think of to get preggo. My hubby just shakes his head and smiles when I stick my legs on the wall after we bd lol. Good luck everyone and thank you all so much for sharing your stories:):)


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Dawn 2411, Goodluck ttc and remember to enjoy yourself and not get too stressed!!


----------



## caro303

hi make a wish - sounds like you've got your hands and head full. Glad to hear all well inside tho - hope the demands on you ease up a bit x


----------



## LuckyW

Good luck Dawn!


----------



## makeawishx

caro303 said:


> hi make a wish - sounds like you've got your hands and head full. Glad to hear all well inside tho - hope the demands on you ease up a bit x

Hi cara303, Yes I sure am busy most of the time but then that keeps me from killng my other half cos he is so insensitive most of the time!! lol This keeps me busy and gives him a role in my life cos I'm very independent and know exactly what I want and can do most jobs myself. I just adore my children after growing up an only child to a single mother who just never grew up and knew nothing about parenting. I'm a one man band providing my own support, advice and motivation. Bring it on!! lol


----------



## caro303

makeawishx said:


> caro303 said:
> 
> 
> hi make a wish - sounds like you've got your hands and head full. Glad to hear all well inside tho - hope the demands on you ease up a bit x
> 
> Hi cara303, Yes I sure am busy most of the time but then that keeps me from killng my other half cos he is so insensitive most of the time!! lol This keeps me busy and gives him a role in my life cos I'm very independent and know exactly what I want and can do most jobs myself. I just adore my children after growing up an only child to a single mother who just never grew up and knew nothing about parenting. I'm a one man band providing my own support, advice and motivation. Bring it on!! lolClick to expand...

Good for you! And keep it up girl!


----------



## makeawishx

Had a really rubbish day at work cos got so stressed. My stomach was in knots, i was having palpitations, red face and neck and had to go to bed once home, i felt sick with it all til just after 11 tonight. I assume its pregnancy that is causing this elevated level of stress, was reading up on affects of stress in pregnancy so need to calm down, easier said than done cos ive having constant bouts of road rage!! Are you expectant mothers with a busy lifestyle going through the same or is it just me????


----------



## caro303

I'm having to constantly calm myself down.. it's really not good for you or baby.. time to not care so much about outside world stuff, that's what i say. Easy to day, hard to do! Make sure you factor in time out as often as you can so you can calm down.


----------



## poppy666

Im 42 and have 5 children, 4 boys aged 21, 20, 19 and 2yrs also a girl aged 5 months.

My first 3 boys i had in my 20s, 4th boy i had aged 40 then concieved again 7 months later, but i lost that one at 9 weeks, concieved again on my first AF i was 41 luckily that pregnancy was great and gave birth to my daughter. Yes i believe your more chance miscarrying when older, but ive read many a story of women on here miscarrying in their 20s :shrug:

I guess all we can do is hope and pray for a healthy pregnancy, good luck sweetie :hugs:


----------



## makeawishx

Hi Ladies,
Had my 20 week scan on friday and all appears to be going well!! Although baby slept all through the 20 minute scan and didnt empty its stomach or bladder so that sort of concerned me but a strong heartbeat remained throughout. Had its legs crossed under bottom so couldnt see what Im having, am being rescanned in 4 weeks.


----------



## caro303

great news makeawish! so happy for you - sleepy baby eh? long may it continue! xx


----------



## leos_try

Hi Ladies - just popping in to announce that my little man has arrived!:happydance: All the waiting, stuggling, and worrying has paid off. He's absolutely perfect. Stay positive ladies it can happened, I'm 44.


----------



## mandy1971

Just came across this thread, I'm 41 in July,about to start icsi next week with pgs. See my sigie below which will explain things. It's encouraging to see I'm not the only one TTC at my age and that there are lots of lovely ladies on here holding their babies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board, and good luck to you Mandy. I hope you get a sticky bean :)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, I have just found this thread, looking for some positivity!

I am 40 and will be 41 in August - my history - I`ll try and keep it brief!!

2001 - age 30 - DS born Nov 01
2004 - age 33 - DD born Nov 04
2009 - age 37 - MMC 8 weeks gestation
2010 - age 38 - DS borm May 10
2011 - age 40 - surprise PG - MMC 17 weeks (13-14 weeks gestation)

Just started TTC again and no PG first cycle. All previous times i have caught straight away after using OPK, so a little concerned this time that it won`t happen.

however, I feel this thread will give me the positivity I am looking for and to know that even at 40 it is possible to have a baby.

I would like to here more over 40 stories to give a boost!!!


----------



## poppy666

Welcome dancareoi :hugs:

Will keep mine short :haha:

Im 42 just had my daughter 7 months ago 4 months before i turned 42.

1991 - age 21 - DS Born Jan 31st
1992 - age 22 - DS Born May 19th
1993 - age 23 - DS Born Apr 9th

2004 - 2010 age 34 Tried to have another baby to my new partner, both tested and was told we both fine ' Unexplained Infertilty' started IVF aged 38, but suffered a Pulmonary Embolism and IVF was halted whilst on Warfarin.

2010 - aged 40 - DS Born March 26th ' Concieved Naturally after 6 years and before IVF re-commenced' He's our miracle baby.

2010 - aged 40 concieved again, but sadly suffered a MMC at 9 weeks.

I took Soya Isoflavones a natural substitute for Clomid to concieve the above pregnancy just to help me with a stronger/healthier egg cos of my age, but wasnt ment to be.

2011 - aged 40 'again' i waited for AF to arrive after my loss then took Soya Isoflavones again and concieved straight away :cloud9: Soy was my hero once again.

2011 - aged 41 - DD Born Nov 3rd :cloud9:

My family complete now, 4 boys aged 21, 20, 19 & 2... Daughter 7 months.


----------



## Dorian

Welcome to the board Dancar. Good luck getting a sticky bean.

I will be 42 next month, my sweetie is 2 months old now :)


----------



## dancareoi

Poppy and dorian, thanks for sharing your stories, this makes me feel a little better.

I am on other threads where there are ladies over 40 who are tring and not having any luck and trying to conceive over 40 after a loss, and there seems so many.

So it is good to come across a thread where there are success stories too. i will keep reading to see what else happens!!!


----------



## poppy666

I would recommend trying Soya Isoflavones :winkwink: google it and read about it. Worked twice for me and there is a thread on here with many a success rate of BFPs...


----------



## Kismo

I am 41 and pregnant again ...... :happydance: I was 39 when I gave birth to my daughter and when she was just one year old was pregnant again (both natural with no assistance) however the second pregnancy ended in missed miscarriage. I am now 8weeks 6 days which was the age that the last little bean died inside me so am feeling really nervous about this pregnancy however very hopeful that all is well since I have such strong symptoms and my blood hcg was high when checked by the nurse, which is encouraging. I am nervous having to wait until almost 14 weeks to have my first scan since last time I went to my 12 week scan the little thing had been gone for almost 3 weeks. 

Anyway, on a more positive note! I had some annovulatory/long cycles so decided to take Agnus Castus for a few months to regulate me and get me back on track and the month I conceived my cycle was pretty much back to normal, ovulating on CD10 or CD11, approx 26 day cycle and that was that. I also completely revamped my eating, took lots of cleansing supplements and lots of B vitamins and I really think it made all the difference. I don't drink, smoke and eat only organic meat so think my body has had an injection of good health in the past 6 months to one year since the miscarriage. I will know more when I go for my first scan in a month's time.

It's just lovely to hear the stories of ladies 'our age'... girl power! XXX :thumbup:


----------



## poppy666

Awww Kismo congrats :hugs: know how nervous you must be, i was petrified once i concieved straight after my MMC but lucky for me i got an early scan at 7 weeks but only because i had to inject daily blood thinners. Im sure everything will be perfect this time :kiss:


----------



## Kismo

ooooh daily injections, yikes!!! At least you managed to get an early scan for peace of mind...must be a good feeling. I am just nervous I will get to 14 weeks only to be told the same thing as last time but MUST stop worrying myself silly and just think positively!! I feel very different this time, much more like my first pregnancy with my daughter, lots of m/s, very swollen tummy, swollen and tender and BROWN boobies (!!!) and tired. M/S is slightly worse than with daughter. Last time with the mmc felt nauseaus to begin with which then became slight every now and then and tummy just didn't seem to swell or grow much at all and I was breastfeeding full time then so didn't notice anything different in boobie area. I had bright red bleeding for 3 days just after I got my BFP, which was confusing to say the least and I didn't even get implantation this time and didn't get it with my daughter either. I also got positive from 9dpo and with my daughter was a strong positive from the start too........all good signs so I am trying not to let the doubts creep up too much.... harder some days than others, when the nausea seems less, but then it comes back with a vengeance.

Aww.. I just wish the best of luck in the world for everybody, it's not an easy thing with all the hindsight knowledge, take care everybody XXXX much love xx


----------



## Lucky4

Hi ladies- I am 40 and 4+5 weeks. I have 3 kids and been trying for 4 years for no.4. Had 3mc over past 4 years and can't believe I have managed another bfp at 40. Very nervous but really strong positives and feel pregnant so fxd. Good luck to you all


----------



## mumoffive

I am now 44 but had my dd when i was 39 and it took me about 1 month of ttc and that was after 18 years on birth control! Then i went on to have my ds when i was 40 and again found it easy to concieve. I then ttc for 2 months at 42 and fell pregnant but almost as soon as i found out i miscarried [ i was only about 5wks] after about 3 months i fell pregnant with my dd and gave birth to her at 43! I am happy with my children now and dont plan to have anymore but its very depressing when you read the statistics. Saying that, each person is an individual so you cant always go by that. My friend had a miscarriage and she is just 33! She is now currently pregnant. Miscarriages are common for every woman sadly.


----------



## dancareoi

mumoffive said:


> I am now 44 but had my dd when i was 39 and it took me about 1 month of ttc and that was after 18 years on birth control! Then i went on to have my ds when i was 40 and again found it easy to concieve. I then ttc for 2 months at 42 and fell pregnant but almost as soon as i found out i miscarried [ i was only about 5wks] after about 3 months i fell pregnant with my dd and gave birth to her at 43! I am happy with my children now and dont plan to have anymore but its very depressing when you read the statistics. Saying that, each person is an individual so you cant always go by that. My friend had a miscarriage and she is just 33! She is now currently pregnant. Miscarriages are common for every woman sadly.

Thank you, it is so good to hear positive stories, I have 3 kids already and am trying for number 4 at 40. (got PG last year by accident and lost it at 13 weeks in Jan)

We weren`t planning a number 4, but since we lost our LO we do now want to try for a fourth.

Your positivity should give us all hope that we are not too old and it can be done. 

My sister was 29/30 when she had 2 miscarriages and my cousin was 30, so as you say MC happen at any age. (they both now have children)

Thank you once again for this post:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## never2late70

41 years old here and just starting IVF/ICSI :happydance:

Love this thread!


----------



## Madeline

hi ladies

I just got my BFP after mc 7 weeks ago. I can't believe I am posting here still nervous and today I am just 4 wks. I can't wait to read all your stories :) I am just taking each day as it comes :) 

babydust for everyone and H and H 9 mths 

Madeline xxx


----------



## mumoffive

Goodluck to everyone :) Those trying and those with their bfp xxx


----------



## ellyn

Hi everyone.

I'm 43, 44 in Sept. and just did IVF. Worked the first time and I'm now 15 wks pg. I used a sperm donor.

NT scans/blood came back normal and in a good range 1:780. But I'm still getting an amnio. Scheduled for Monday morning.

Only a few family members know and a few close friends. I have a hard time believing it myself sometimes. Still getting occasional nausea and tired a lot. Have to tell work pretty soon.


----------



## poppy666

Good luck and hope everything goes ok with the amnio, i opted out of that was too scared x


----------



## Kismo

big congrats ellyn!! I am 42 next month, 15 weeks pg today....had my nt scan almost 2 weeks ago, the measurement was 2.5mm at 13w 3days all looked great and dates/growth exactly right.......just waiting on my stats for combined/bloods screening - have been told that since no-one has called me I should be low risk but am eager to know. What was your nt measurement? Your result sounds great however if I get stats that good I will opt out of amnio. xx


----------



## ellyn

My NT measure was 1.7mm. 

I just don't trust the NT scan and bloodwork, its not diagnostic, like the amnio. I know its risky and its a little scary, the average mc rate is 1:200 even though that is based on some old stats and its much higher in my city. One lab says they do 600-700 a year and never had a report of mc. I'm more afraid of some defects that I wouldn't know about if I didn't do one.

Everyone has to decide what is best for them and what they can live with.


----------



## poppy666

Can understand that sweetie, my NT was also 1.7mm 1:1200, good luck sure everything be fine :hugs:


----------



## Kismo

ellyn said:


> My NT measure was 1.7mm.
> 
> I just don't trust the NT scan and bloodwork, its not diagnostic, like the amnio. I know its risky and its a little scary, the average mc rate is 1:200 even though that is based on some old stats and its much higher in my city. One lab says they do 600-700 a year and never had a report of mc. I'm more afraid of some defects that I wouldn't know about if I didn't do one.
> 
> Everyone has to decide what is best for them and what they can live with.


hope it goes well, please update once it's done... I suppose it's all just a big scary ride.... have it done and risk mc, don't have it done, risk undetected conditions..it's never easy eh, us ladies have so much to worry over. I was so innocently blind to all of this first time round and that was only almost 3 years ago but was living in the middle east so no NHS to offer me all this testing!! Ignorance was bliss in my case but now I know better :wacko: Take Care ellyn and all the best XXXXX


----------



## ellyn

Thanks very much.

I think the part that I'm now worried about is getting myself around after the amnio. My OB said to rest that day and no heavy lifting all week, no sex, etc. Ok, no problem.

BUT, I'm in Quebec. That means I myself have to take my sample from one hospital to another hospitals' lab. And because it will take 3 wks. I'm opting to take an additional sample to a private lab and pay $275 so I can find out preliminary results in 2 days. That means a bit of running around right after the amnio. So much for resting that day.

My dr also said to have someone with me. I"m not sure why exactly. But I don't have anyone to be with me. I'm fairly new here and the few friends that I have either don't know yet, are working, or are gone for the summer. 

I think I will take a taxi at least.


----------



## Garnet

ellyn said:


> Thanks very much.
> 
> I think the part that I'm now worried about is getting myself around after the amnio. My OB said to rest that day and no heavy lifting all week, no sex, etc. Ok, no problem.
> 
> BUT, I'm in Quebec. That means I myself have to take my sample from one hospital to another hospitals' lab. And because it will take 3 wks. I'm opting to take an additional sample to a private lab and pay $275 so I can find out preliminary results in 2 days. That means a bit of running around right after the amnio. So much for resting that day.
> 
> My dr also said to have someone with me. I"m not sure why exactly. But I don't have anyone to be with me. I'm fairly new here and the few friends that I have either don't know yet, are working, or are gone for the summer.
> 
> I think I will take a taxi at least.[/Q
> 
> Really think you should have someone with you. it hurts when needle goes in and afterwards you should be on bed rest. It hurt just to go down the hall and out to the lobby to be picked up by my husband. :flower:


----------



## Kismo

ellyn, I believe that it 'can' cause some really acute cramping and also the docs want you to rest the area so it can all heal asap so no risk for infection etc. also no lifting, no pulling on the area around the abdominal/uterine area at all until everything settles. I take it it's the FISH fast results you are paying for which you said takes 2 days, then the full results in 3 weeks. I hope you can get someone to come with you :flower: xx


----------



## ellyn

Thanks for the advice. Believe me, if there was someone who could've been with me, I would've asked them. But I"m fairly new to this city and don't know many people. The ones I do know are either working or gone for the summer.

But it's done. It wasn't pleasant I tell you that! It hurt more than I expected, a sting when the needle first started going in and then it felt like it just punctured through, I gasped, held my breath, and grimaced for about 2 mins until he pulled it out. 

Immediately after I didn't feel much, but then walking out of the hospital, I felt a little cramping and walked like an old lady. It wouldn't have made a difference if someone was with me or not, at this point, the hospital is huge and it takes about 20 mins just to get out the front door.

I initially drove myself to the hospital, parked my car in the lot, had the amnio, then took a taxi to the other hospital to bring my stuff (so weird). Then took another taxi to the private clinic across town to deliver more stuff for the FISH analysis. Those results will come Wed. The hospital takes 4 wks. 

Once I left the private clinic, the cramps subsided. I ended up having to take the metro (subway) downtown, and then took a taxi back to my car. A ridiculous amount of running around. I tried to minimize it by taking a taxi, but if this health care system was running like it should be, no one would have to take their own bodily fluid across town like that.

But now I'm home relaxing. I feel fine now but am taking it easy for sure.


----------



## Kismo

aww Glad it's done now and hope you rest up and take care - please let us know how you get on, pray for a good result for you xxxx


----------



## ellyn

Just got the call from the clinic - FISH results came in - all is NORMAL!!!!!!!! Sooooooo relieved, I cried. This is so stressful and worrisome, I had a feeling all was ok, but you just never know. I know things could still come up with the rest of the amnio results, but I can at least breath a sigh of relief. From what I understand the FISH tests for the 5 major chromosomes, and other things with the amnio are either very rare or would've already caused mc by now. So hoping those results are all normal too.

Now I can start spilling the beans!!


----------



## poppy666

Fantastic news sweetie :happydance:


----------



## Kismo

that is fantastic news, so happy for you..enjoy the months of pregnancy that are to come, they are a very special time XXXX


----------



## ellyn

Thanks!!


----------



## Kismo

ellyn, got my long awaited results yesterday.

Age at delivery - 42
Age related risk - 1 in 68
NT - 2.5mm
Free Beta HCG - 1.01
PAPP-A - 1.70
Nuchal Translucency mom - 1.44
Gest. - 13w3d
CRL - 74mm

(they did not mention presence of nasal bone but I can clearly see one in the scan photos).

OVERALL RISK - LOW - 1 in 1141

Based on this I won't do the amnio and wasn't offered any further testing, I will leave the outcome to God/Mother Nature and wait until the 20 week anomaly scan to see more clearly if there are any issues at that time.

Best of luck and best wishes to you all, praying for a good outcome and pregnancy for all of us XXXX


----------



## ellyn

Great results Kismo! Very happy for you and hope you can now sit back and relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## Kismo

thanks..I feel like I can start bonding and look forward to feeling those kicks xxxx take care xxx


----------



## Maddy40

Great to read the good news. Can't wait to eventually be UTD and posting my results ;)


----------



## LMD17

Hi All! I'm 44 and just found out I'm pregnant. I miscarried a year ago (blighted ovum). I've had some brown spotting which is probably normal,but I find everything worrisome this time around.I almost feel like I'm being delusional if I let myself be happy.It's so nice to have these boards to read.The feelings really are different when you're in your 40's.


----------



## 42andholding

I am 43, have a healthy happy 5 year old, and had 4 mc in teh past 18 months.....very sad....but I am almost 6 weeks pregnant again, and am SUPER afraid to feel happy and excited......my family members feel the same too.........it is almost like we are expecting a miracle to happen which is almost impossible. I am praying all the time!!!! I am happy to have found this topic! Reassuring a little!


----------



## ellyn

Hi everyone,

I can't remember if I asked this here already. But are you considered high risk by your doc just because of age alone??? I have no other issues, everything is fine, amnio results are great, 18 wks and hopefully all still continues to go well. But my OB says I'm high risk just bc of age. 

I saw my OB yesterday and asked for a copy of my file. (I have an appt next week with another doc, who is a family doc specializing in OB. And who works out of a much better hosp wtih a birthing center, better reputation for listening to your wishes for a natural birth, etc. I was lucky to find someone at this point. )....Anyhoo, so my OB asked why I wanted a copy. I told her I wanted to go to LaSalle hosp and had an appt with another doc I wanted to consult with. But I didn't want to completely leave her yet until I see this other doc, because I wasn't sure she would take me on, if I was considered high risk.

So, i asked my OB if I was considered high risk. And she rudely says, "well, what do you think? Are you going to be 44 or not? Are you of normal childbearing age? Just answer the question..." Beeee-atch. And then she went on about how I can't see two docs at once, it doesn't work that way,.....if I left with my file then that's it, I'm done with her....and wouldn't even let me speak. I said, fine, I would like my file so I can go to LaSalle hosp.

I'm so glad I'm not seeing her anymore. I just hope I like my new doc, and there are no problems taking me on, and I like the hosp.

She's been kind of rude to me since the beginning. Gave me a hard time becasue I wanted an amnio, she didn't think I needed one. At that time, when I made an issue of being 43, she played that down. Funny. 

Her practice is also unsafe. She drew blood on my first visit, dropped some on the rubber band they wrap around your arm, and wiped it off with a used antiseptic wipe and put it back on the shelf. then threw the leftover vial of blood and needled into the front office trash can.

It's mostly the hospital that I dont' want to go. She works out of the Royal Vic in Montreal and that place should be torn down. It's the most unsanitary place I"ve ever been in. Dirty, garbage and spider webs in the window sills, overflowing toilets, and it's a research hosp so they have a rep for also doing more invasive procedures. If you want a natural birth, this is NOT The place to go. My neighbor also just told me she was there a few yrs ago and there were bugs in her bathroom. And a ceiling tile fell on her head while she was in the bathroom. Maintenance stuck it back up with duct tape. It was moldy.

So,....I've been trying for weeks to find a new doc who works out of a smaller, better hosp that has a separate birthing center. I finally found one, but am now worried that the new doc will say she can't see me because she's not a high risk doc and I'm high risk bc I'm old. And I can't go back to my old OB. She told me, "Once you take your file, that's it, doors closed!"


----------



## mumoffive

Sorry for gatecrashing this thread but i had it on my subscribed and it keeps popping up! I was considered high risk because of the amount of children that i had and my age combined. If you dont have any other children you may be considered high risk because of that and your age combined [ seemingly there are risks if you are having your first baby when you are older although what they are im not sure!] For me, the risk was of heamorraging [ sorry about my spelling] and the potential of a ruptured uterus. Saying that, at the age of 43 i had a fabulous pregnancy, labour and gave birth to my perfect little girl. I wouldnt worry too much about being put in the high risk category. They will just take more care of you..no bad thing. There also a slight risk of still birth after your dates when you are 40 plus ..which was why they induced me roughly when i was to term. Hope that helps and sorry to intrude.


----------



## Maddy40

It seems a long time between BFPs for the over 40s, doesn't it :(


----------



## poppy666

Wasnt too bad for me but i took Soy Isoflavones to help me get my BFP and it worked twice x


----------



## Dawn2411

Hi ladies, I just wanted to give you all an update since I'm the one who started this thread lol. I just found out that I'm pregnant again after five rounds of clomid. I am so excited but nervous to since my last few pregnancies have ended in early m/c. I just hope this one sticks:) I hope every one is doing well.


----------



## dancareoi

Dawn2411 said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to give you all an update since I'm the one who started this thread lol. I just found out that I'm pregnant again after five rounds of clomid. I am so excited but nervous to since my last few pregnancies have ended in early m/c. I just hope this one sticks:) I hope every one is doing well.

congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am 41 and suffered my second mc last week at nine weeks.

i want to try again after 1 AF and i am starting acupuncture next week hoping this will help.

I would be interested to know how other over 40`s are doing in their bid to get pregnant.:hugs:


----------



## Raptasaur

Hi Ladies. I am 43 and got a BFP a couple of weeks ago. Natural conception. Feeling cautious and trying not to get to get too excited as this is my fourth pregnancy since June 2011. But I've just been diagnosed with sticky blood when pregnant so started on 150mg aspirin daily. I'm hoping this treatment will make all the difference this time, as I lost 3 pgs at around 6 weeks which is a classic time for clotting issues as the placenta gets up and running. My last mc was a mmc at 12 weeks and the baby was a girl with trisomy 20 so we know why I lost that one. Fingers crossed that this will be a sibling for my DD!


----------



## dancareoi

Raptasaur said:


> Hi Ladies. I am 43 and got a BFP a couple of weeks ago. Natural conception. Feeling cautious and trying not to get to get too excited as this is my fourth pregnancy since June 2011. But I've just been diagnosed with sticky blood when pregnant so started on 150mg aspirin daily. I'm hoping this treatment will make all the difference this time, as I lost 3 pgs at around 6 weeks which is a classic time for clotting issues as the placenta gets up and running. My last mc was a mmc at 12 weeks and the baby was a girl with trisomy 20 so we know why I lost that one. Fingers crossed that this will be a sibling for my DD!

Wishing you lots of luck and hoping for your sticky bean:hugs:


----------



## Maddy40

Best of luck to all those recent BFPs. So good to hear wonderful news for the 40+ group. 

Just wondering how many 40+ have had their AMH measured? I just got mine back and it was low, but I guess that's normal for someone of 41yo....


----------



## dancareoi

Maddy40 said:


> Best of luck to all those recent BFPs. So good to hear wonderful news for the 40+ group.
> 
> Just wondering how many 40+ have had their AMH measured? I just got mine back and it was low, but I guess that's normal for someone of 41yo....

What is AMH?

I am now 4 weeks post d & c and still waiting for AF, but have started getting a few signs. I am still getting positive opk from my pg and a positive hpt in week, so hcg levels still raised, although hpt said 1-2 weeks, so I guess the levels a dropping.

I am under a specialist clinic and they want t test for NK killer cells, so when I finally OV I have to let them know, because a week later they need to biopsy my womb. Could be a bit tricky to detect due to the positive opk but am relying on other signs to help and checking my temp.

My consultant thinks I am getting pg too quickly, took 4 goes but she says for someone of my age that is very quick. In the summer I found I had a short LP. She thinks this is making my body keep all fertilised embryos even if they are not viable and then getting rid of the at a later date. She wants to make me less fertile!!, basically using progesterone cream, she hopes my body will only then keep a good egg!

I have also had my third acupuncture session today, he was concentrating on sticking needles in my ear today to try and regulate my cycle.

Have also tried to change my diet as per my acupuncturist. Try and eat less sugar, at least 2 eggs every day and things like spinach, kale and broccoli!

I am willing to anything,

Once I have my first AF we will start trying again!


----------



## Maddy40

AMH is Anti-Mullerian Hormone as an indicator of your ovarian reserve (ie: how many eggs you have left). It doesn't measure the egg quality, however.


----------



## babymakes4

I am 44 and we were TTC for 3 years, on and off. We lots a baby to Trisomy 18 when I was 41. Had a miscarriage in May, and then got pregnant again in August (naturally). We are at 13 weeks now, and our risk for Downs is 1 in 206, Trisomy 18 is 1 in 1,000 so now we just aren't sure if we should get the Amnio or not? 

I do think age is a factor but also your general health. After my last miscarriage we quit drinking and I did a 2 month detox / hot yoga take care of self cleansing... I think that helped !


----------



## dancareoi

babymakes4 said:


> I am 44 and we were TTC for 3 years, on and off. We lots a baby to Trisomy 18 when I was 41. Had a miscarriage in May, and then got pregnant again in August (naturally). We are at 13 weeks now, and our risk for Downs is 1 in 206, Trisomy 18 is 1 in 1,000 so now we just aren't sure if we should get the Amnio or not?
> 
> I do think age is a factor but also your general health. After my last miscarriage we quit drinking and I did a 2 month detox / hot yoga take care of self cleansing... I think that helped !

Do you have a private clinic close by that does nuchal scans. A clinic b us in Solihull does these and has a 97% detection rate for DS, this is obviously a lot less evasive than amino.


----------



## Garnet

babymakes4 said:


> I am 44 and we were TTC for 3 years, on and off. We lots a baby to Trisomy 18 when I was 41. Had a miscarriage in May, and then got pregnant again in August (naturally). We are at 13 weeks now, and our risk for Downs is 1 in 206, Trisomy 18 is 1 in 1,000 so now we just aren't sure if we should get the Amnio or not?
> 
> I do think age is a factor but also your general health. After my last miscarriage we quit drinking and I did a 2 month detox / hot yoga take care of self cleansing... I think that helped !

That is great! I lost one at 18weeks to Trisomy 18 last December. I've had 4 Loss in total. Your odds are very good and i would just do the scans. Best wishes for your baby.:flower:


----------



## ellyn

I'm 44, got pregnant with my first round of IVF at 43. Due Dec. 31. Had one mc at 24 yrs old. My nuchal scans showed decent numbers, I think it was around 1 in 780 chance of downs, etc. BUT I still wanted an amnio because of my age. Old age, old eggs, no matter your health. I did cleansing too and supplements. The amnio showed all is fine. I couldn't relax and even share it until I did the amnio and knew all was ok. I did the FISH analysis so I could get results in 2 days, instead of 3 wks. Expensive but worth it. The amnio wasn't bad and the statistics are not as bad as what you might be reading online. I went to a top notch hospital in MOntreal where I live. Because they do so many, their stats are much better than the general average, in terms of mc because of amnio. Immediately after the doctor did the amnio, the reduced the chances of complications even more, because the procedure itself went smoothly with no issues. I would do your homework and be well informed about making a choice to do an amnio or not. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Garnet

babymakes4 said:


> I am 44 and we were TTC for 3 years, on and off. We lots a baby to Trisomy 18 when I was 41. Had a miscarriage in May, and then got pregnant again in August (naturally). We are at 13 weeks now, and our risk for Downs is 1 in 206, Trisomy 18 is 1 in 1,000 so now we just aren't sure if we should get the Amnio or not?
> 
> I do think age is a factor but also your general health. After my last miscarriage we quit drinking and I did a 2 month detox / hot yoga take care of self cleansing... I think that helped ![/QUOTE
> Could you tell us what cleasing consist of???:shrug: Thanks,


----------



## Lady H

I finally feel confident enough to join this thread having had a successful scan yesterday. I'm 40 and am pregnant with my first, conceived naturally after 16 months of trying. My Nuchal measure was 1.8 so although I am waiting on the blood results I feel hopeful that my bouncy bean is ok. :cloud9:

I've been very worried as my DH is 54 years young, but so far I've had an easy pregnancy and feel very very lucky.


----------



## dancareoi

Lady H said:


> I finally feel confident enough to join this thread having had a successful scan yesterday. I'm 40 and am pregnant with my first, conceived naturally after 16 months of trying. My Nuchal measure was 1.8 so although I am waiting on the blood results I feel hopeful that my bouncy bean is ok. :cloud9:
> 
> I've been very worried as my DH is 54 years young, but so far I've had an easy pregnancy and feel very very lucky.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.:hugs:

There's hope for all of us!


----------



## Driving280

Turning 40 this month. I have a DS, 3 (conceived at first try when I was 36) and had a MC at 34 (also conceived on first try). Hoping this time will be easy as well.... but finding statistics scary so this board has been great to read. Any newer 40+ natural conceptions/pregnancies? It annoys me that there is a lot of scaremongering around (like the false statement that you only have a 5% chance of having a baby at 40... No, it is 5%/month, which is about 60% chance for the year.) IF 5% is even right, as that's based on fertility clinic patients. Or maybe this is wishful thinking from my part...


----------



## dancareoi

Driving280 said:


> Turning 40 this month. I have a DS, 3 (conceived at first try when I was 36) and had a MC at 34 (also conceived on first try). Hoping this time will be easy as well.... but finding statistics scary so this board has been great to read. Any newer 40+ natural conceptions/pregnancies? It annoys me that there is a lot of scaremongering around (like the false statement that you only have a 5% chance of having a baby at 40... No, it is 5%/month, which is about 60% chance for the year.) IF 5% is even right, as that's based on fertility clinic patients. Or maybe this is wishful thinking from my part...

Hi, I am 41 and 20 weeks PG with my 4th. I had mmc at 13 weeks in jan 12, accidental pregnancy. Started trying again in may 12 and took 4 months to get PG )always happened quick before ) has another mmc at 9 weeks. 

Started trying again in dec 12 and got PG straight away. We only DTD every other day and I was also having acupuncture. 

I was. Under a recurrent MC clinic And take progesterone twice daily and inject clexane once daily!

Good luck in your TTC journey .


----------



## ALISON69

I am 44 years old and just found out I think I am about 5 weeks pregnant (unplanned).


----------



## Rashaa

dancareoi said:


> Driving280 said:
> 
> 
> Turning 40 this month. I have a DS, 3 (conceived at first try when I was 36) and had a MC at 34 (also conceived on first try). Hoping this time will be easy as well.... but finding statistics scary so this board has been great to read. Any newer 40+ natural conceptions/pregnancies? It annoys me that there is a lot of scaremongering around (like the false statement that you only have a 5% chance of having a baby at 40... No, it is 5%/month, which is about 60% chance for the year.) IF 5% is even right, as that's based on fertility clinic patients. Or maybe this is wishful thinking from my part...
> 
> Hi, I am 41 and 20 weeks PG with my 4th. I had mmc at 13 weeks in jan 12, accidental pregnancy. Started trying again in may 12 and took 4 months to get PG )always happened quick before ) has another mmc at 9 weeks.
> 
> Started trying again in dec 12 and got PG straight away. We only DTD every other day and I was also having acupuncture.
> 
> I was. Under a recurrent MC clinic And take progesterone twice daily and inject clexane once daily!
> 
> Good luck in your TTC journey .Click to expand...

Amazing dancareoi! I'm 46, and have a DD 17, DS 17. I did diet cleanse, acupuncture and chiro 3x a week for three months prior to getting pregnant. Downs odd were 1 in 10000! Not bad for an old lady, our nuchal was 1.0 on the head. Scans are clear, no soft markers met (or should I say unmet?..morphology is good). I refused Amnio ..it took us too long to get here and so far good! Best of luck in your pregnancies.


----------



## dancareoi

Rashaa said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving280 said:
> 
> 
> Turning 40 this month. I have a DS, 3 (conceived at first try when I was 36) and had a MC at 34 (also conceived on first try). Hoping this time will be easy as well.... but finding statistics scary so this board has been great to read. Any newer 40+ natural conceptions/pregnancies? It annoys me that there is a lot of scaremongering around (like the false statement that you only have a 5% chance of having a baby at 40... No, it is 5%/month, which is about 60% chance for the year.) IF 5% is even right, as that's based on fertility clinic patients. Or maybe this is wishful thinking from my part...
> 
> Hi, I am 41 and 20 weeks PG with my 4th. I had mmc at 13 weeks in jan 12, accidental pregnancy. Started trying again in may 12 and took 4 months to get PG )always happened quick before ) has another mmc at 9 weeks.
> 
> Started trying again in dec 12 and got PG straight away. We only DTD every other day and I was also having acupuncture.
> 
> I was. Under a recurrent MC clinic And take progesterone twice daily and inject clexane once daily!
> 
> Good luck in your TTC journey .Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing dancareoi! I'm 46, and have a DD 17, DS 17. I did diet cleanse, acupuncture and chiro 3x a week for three months prior to getting pregnant. Downs odd were 1 in 10000! Not bad for an old lady, our nuchal was 1.0 on the head. Scans are clear, no soft markers met (or should I say unmet?..morphology is good). I refused Amnio ..it took us too long to get here and so far good! Best of luck in your pregnancies.Click to expand...

Congratulations, glad everything is going well for you. Our downs risk was also low and our anomaly scan last week showed a healthy little baby.

Best wishes for the rest of your PG


----------



## Lady H

Glad all is going well for everyone. My little girl is due on Thursday and I'm booked in for induction on that day due to advanced maternal age, first baby and low PAPP-A which makes me higher risk. 

As you can imagine I'm doing lots to entice her out before then!


----------



## dancareoi

Lady H said:


> Glad all is going well for everyone. My little girl is due on Thursday and I'm booked in for induction on that day due to advanced maternal age, first baby and low PAPP-A which makes me higher risk.
> 
> As you can imagine I'm doing lots to entice her out before then!

Good luck for next Thursday, as you say plenty to d in the meantime.

Eating pineapples and curry. Drive over a few speed bumps and of course the obvious :blush:


----------



## ALISON69

Lady H said:


> Glad all is going well for everyone. My little girl is due on Thursday and I'm booked in for induction on that day due to advanced maternal age, first baby and low PAPP-A which makes me higher risk.
> 
> As you can imagine I'm doing lots to entice her out before then!

Good Luck Lady H.. 
You will be just fine and great.. xx


----------



## Driving280

...to see all the success stories here. I'll stop googling scary things for now.


----------



## dancareoi

Lady H said:


> Glad all is going well for everyone. My little girl is due on Thursday and I'm booked in for induction on that day due to advanced maternal age, first baby and low PAPP-A which makes me higher risk.
> 
> As you can imagine I'm doing lots to entice her out before then!

Hope all has gone well for you


----------



## dancareoi

Driving280 said:


> ...to see all the success stories here. I'll stop googling scary things for now.

I think google can make you feel worse and stress you out too much!


----------



## ALISON69

Lady H said:


> Glad all is going well for everyone. My little girl is due on Thursday and I'm booked in for induction on that day due to advanced maternal age, first baby and low PAPP-A which makes me higher risk.
> 
> As you can imagine I'm doing lots to entice her out before then!

Hi ladyh 

Just wondering how you are getting on? 
Thinking of you


----------



## dancareoi

Lady, many congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby girl.


----------



## kkoz1016

I got pregnant with my first @ 40, delivered @ 41 and really had a very easy pregnancy. I am now pregnant again. Both pregnancies have been natural conception. :)


----------



## Lady H

Thanks, 6lb 12.5oz and three hours active labour. No time for epidural but she's perfect.


----------



## Matin

Hi all,

I'm 42, only got a BFP this week. I'm super-nervous but this thread is wonderful and reassuring! :flower:
I'll avoid Google for now.


----------



## dancareoi

Matin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm 42, only got a BFP this week. I'm super-nervous but this thread is wonderful and reassuring! :flower:
> I'll avoid Google for now.

Congratulations on your BfP. Sometimes I wish google didn't exist!

Ladyh , congrats doesn't sound like you has too bad a time . Hope you are enjoying motherhood


----------



## prickly

Congrats to all you preg 40+ ladies!!:flower::flower::flower:

You have given me hope! I'm 41 and TTC number 2 since...well for ages!!

9dpo here...after horrible 3 hour cramping episode from 10pm until 1am evening of 7dpo, I spent a strange day yesterday at 8dpo with on/off crampy churny stomach feeling (not painful and not the same as when AF is due, but just horrible sickly tugging) and VERY tired and moody (slamming doors and swearing for no reason then back to normal minutes later, then another outburst later etc)....then midday yesterday the headaches got worse and I had to go to bed...slept for 13 hours! Now this morning....NOTHING....feel TOTALLY NORMAL...mood is elevated and good, no headaches, no cramps, no sickly feelings...NOTHING! Don't feel preg...and felt pretty certain I was in with a chance this month past two days...:(

I hope the eggie didnt try to implant and failed...as this seems to be the whole TTC issue with me..I fall pregnant and m/c / have chemicals...lining issues???
And I'm now worried that last years D&C may have caused damage to my uterine lining which would prevent any eggie from implanting in there??!!

Anybody 9dpo and felt implantation/ pregnant then not feel it? Have implantation symptoms then have them all disappear??

I guess I will just have to play the waiting game again. But you ladies are encouraging me to continue to try...way to go!


----------



## 4february2014

Hi all,
Prickly, your chart looks good. When are you testing?

I got my bfp yesterday, age 43 1/2. Still in shock!!
My dd was born in june 2012, so 2 babies 20 months apart, if all goes well. fxfxfxfx.


----------



## 4february2014

Ellyn,
I didnt look forward to see the next outcome, but i am glad you left that doctor. She sounds like an ass. fx


----------



## prickly

4february2014 said:


> Hi all,
> Prickly, your chart looks good. When are you testing?
> 
> I got my bfp yesterday, age 43 1/2. Still in shock!!
> My dd was born in june 2012, so 2 babies 20 months apart, if all goes well. fxfxfxfx.

Thanks...After so many chem pregs and m/c I am too scared to test early...hated seeing the line getting fainter in the past! Anyway, this afternoon I started horrible AF type cramping...I usually get light cramping ;/ churny tummy day or two before AF shows up...this is something else however! Might need a heat pad! Am 12dpo - pretty regular cycles and BBT temp and OPK put me at 12dpo...so still 2-3 days to go before testing! AM hoing AF stays away...but temp went down a little on my chart you think today? Its not climbing anyway and its supposed to?? So...am going to try soy and progesterone cream next cycle...:growlmad:


----------



## prickly

P.S. Love the 4February name! Big Congrats!!:flower:


----------



## dancareoi

Prickly sending lots of baby dust your way. I lost 2 last year and this time round have been taking progesterone supplements twice a day since 7 dpo and injecting clexane since 7 weeks. 


4feb, fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## prickly

Well..another interesting night last night...cramping and stomach churning from 10pm until 3am..accompanied by sharp nipping in sides of pelvis / ovaries...temps still pretty much flatlined...keep knicker checking as feel wet sensations but only watery cm...expected temp to drop today...never get these kind of cramps and they are only coming evening / night times as they are only just noticeable during the day :hugs::hugs:

Still don't want to test until tomorrow when AF is due...don't want to see another chemical...but am pretty certain the eggie fertilised and at least tried to implant 7-8dpo...strange month this has been. Am not feeling moody, grumpy or irritable day before AF like I usually do...just this horrible sickly churny cramping in my stomach and sharp nipping in my sides...:wacko:

How is everyone else?


----------



## ALISON69

prickly said:


> Well..another interesting night last night...cramping and stomach churning from 10pm until 3am..accompanied by sharp nipping in sides of pelvis / ovaries...temps still pretty much flatlined...keep knicker checking as feel wet sensations but only watery cm...expected temp to drop today...never get these kind of cramps and they are only coming evening / night times as they are only just noticeable during the day :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Still don't want to test until tomorrow when AF is due...don't want to see another chemical...but am pretty certain the eggie fertilised and at least tried to implant 7-8dpo...strange month this has been. Am not feeling moody, grumpy or irritable day before AF like I usually do...just this horrible sickly churny cramping in my stomach and sharp nipping in my sides...:wacko:
> 
> How is everyone else?

HI Prickly, 
Just wondering how your getting along and if you tested BFP? 

thinking of you


----------



## dancareoi

Just over 4 1/2 weeks left for me due to induction at 38 weeks!


----------



## vermeil

just wanted to chime in - I'm 41 and 20 weeks along with our second. It took 18 months to get here, but we are lucky, IVF is covered 100% here. Our first IVF resulted in a chemical at 6 weeks. The first FET (frozen egg transfer) 3 months later - poof it worked. :thumbup: 

I am convinced I would have eventually fallen pregnant naturally but why leave it to chance when we have this great public program

:hugs: great to meet other wonderful ladies here!


----------



## ALISON69

dancareoi said:


> Just over 4 1/2 weeks left for me due to induction at 38 weeks!

Exciting stuff Dancareoi.. good luck and keep us all updated


----------



## eblondie

Hi. I thought I'd post here to say hello :) I'm 40 and I'm 5 weeks pregnant with my second child (after 4 miscarriages and a long journey of 16 years)


----------



## dancareoi

Hi, congratulations.

I am 42 and after 2 years (with 2 mmc) I gave birth to our fourth 2 weeks ago !


----------



## Oasis717

Hi couldn't read all the posts but just wanted to add after 2 mc last year I am now 2 days overdue! Also we will be trying for another after our son:) xxxx


----------



## ALISON69

Oasis717 said:


> Hi couldn't read all the posts but just wanted to add after 2 mc last year I am now 2 days overdue! Also we will be trying for another after our son:) xxxx

congrats Oasis717.

just wondered how things are going? 
and what part of Kent are from?


----------



## Oasis717

Thank you:) I'm 12 days over today and unfortunately have caught Gastroenteritis so have suffered today v much. I am quite glad there was no bed to induce me today as I've barely left the bathroom since 7am and can honestly say I've never been so ill in my lifetime:( am supposed to be getting induced tomorrow. I've had fairly regular contractions since 7am every 6/7 mins now but am unsure if it's early labour as they aren't lengthening as yet just regular. Oh and I'm in Chatham (Medway Towns) xx.


----------



## Driving280

Hello all! So here I am, tentatively, keeping fingers crossed. Second BFP in 5 months, hoping this one sticks...


----------



## dancareoi

Congrats driving. I think you joined us another thread as I have you listed on the first page as TTC . On a TTC over 40 after loss thread. Come join us again, we have 3 rainbows born so far, 2 due very soon and another due in feb next year.


----------



## Gemini7181

Hi! I am knew to the site thanks to a friend! I am tring to take in as much information as I can :wacko: I had my tubes reconnected on 8/2/13 and am on my 3rd month of TTC . I have two boys from a previous marriage, they are 12.5 & 10.5. So i am a little nervous of how all this is going to go and wanted to be able to chat with other women.


----------



## Oasis717

Hi Gemini, I'm 42 next week and my rainbow son is 4 weeks old today ( in case you didn't know rainbow baby is a baby born after a loss/losses) I had two mc last year then got my bfp in Jan this year and my son was born perfect on 18/10. Wishing you masses of luck on your ttc journey:) we will be trying for another next year. I have two girls from a previous relationship and my husband and I now have two boys together:) any questions please ask xxxx


----------



## onceisenough1

Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## waitandwonder

Hi, 42+ a few months here and SO and I aren't even married yet and the pressure has been on from others with the comments about my age and others commenting on younger family members who "if they don't do it now they're going to be in their 30's and out of time!" - In the whole reality of it, we both need to wait a little bit due to life and where we are personally. We are both on board with adding to the family, he has one, I have none but we aren't quite there yet. I am having a lot of struggles with worrying I am running out of time. 

My doctor was less than encouraging but sent me to have my tests, AFC was at 6, E2 at 48 and FSH at 6. Everything I read would make me feel i'm still in a good range. The FS told me I should have no trouble if I tried right now but not to wait. So now I can't stop thinking about it yet we still need a bit of time. I suppose I am looking for some inspiration that it really can be a big ol' crap shoot and you just hope and try for the best. I get so upset when the comments are made about "advanced maternal age" and "extremely high risk of downs and miscarriage and you just shouldn't even wait or try" I wind up quietly feeling abused and always end up in tears when I get a moment alone. SO understands but I also don't want to put more pressure on him.

I suppose I just needed a vent, AF is on her way any moment, feel like hell and just at my wits end about to spend a week with family and babies. Hoping that I can be encouraged by you all and hoping that we can pull the goalie a little sooner than later.

Best to you all :dust:


----------



## Driving280

Well, Waitandwonder, this may not be what you want to hear. But at 42, you are at the end of your reproductive life. Doctors consider 42 as your last "late reproductive year" and after that is perimenopause for most people. Your hormones are great, so you may be one of those people who gets pregnant at 45 or even later without issues, but chances are still against it. You can look at my siggy - tests are fine for me and apparently my AFC is as high as a 30 year old's, but I've had two miscarriages since starting to try at 40+. If you want a child, now is the time to try. Everything else can be worked out later but you will not get back the years...


----------



## dancareoi

I agree with driving. You will never regret having children but will always regret leaving it too late and not having any .

Good luck


----------



## mumoffive

i lurk these threads and hope you dont mind me butting in, but just wanted to say as the above said, that there isnt really the luxury of time to wait. I had regular cycles and no problem getting pregnant at 43. I feel incredibly lucky to have had my gorgeous girl. I am now 46 and have all the family i want but am now starting to go through the peri-menoupause. It happened so quickly it crept up on me and took me by surprise. Up until 3 months ago my af was like clockwork. I had no indications of the menopause what so ever. Out of the blue, my af just stopped and left me for two months and now comes when it pleases! I know im a few years older than you, but if i had been ttc i would have been devastated as it would have huge implications for ttc. I dont think its prudent to wait to be honest unless of course your circumstances really mean you really cant ttc atm.


----------



## waitandwonder

I appreciate your responses and I hear you loud and clear. I was previously married when I was 29 and was ready to get the baby making going and my ex husband decided at that time he absolutely did NOT want children and scheduled a vasectomy behind my back, told me a week before. I was devastated. I rationalized with myself that I married him because I loved him and not for the children we may or may not have, what if I were not able to even have them? I wouldn't expect him to leave. I accepted the hand that was dealt to me, as my mother always told me "make the best of the life you're given".

As fate would have it, that was just the tip of the iceberg and we divorced after almost 5 years. It took me another 5-6 years to meet my SO and it has been a fantastic two years together (three counting our one year of dancing around as friends). The combination of pain and joy I feel being surrounded by him, his amazing family and his incredible son is hard to express and there is no one I know who understands. My own extended family is basically gone and my opportunity to have had a child is slipping thru my fingers. I feel like the orphan peering into the window of the home of the happy family often times despite the love, acceptance and care they give me. 

I pushed my ex husband into proposing because I thought he was just stalling, we had been together for 4+ years and I said enough already, let's do this! He didn't want to marry me. I know my SO loves me and we are happy but I don't want to force his hand. I know he wants more children and he is aware of the age but not sure he fully gets it, especially since I evidently don't fully get it either. Financially we have some big hurdles that we need a hot second to get thru but will get thru and my job is incredibly far from home, my commute is 3 hours round trip a day and we have his son half the week, just things to juggle and sort. So those are not insurmountable hurdles but hurdles nonetheless. I have an IUD so action has to be taken before anything can even start to happen. 

Sorry for the long long post. It's been weighing on me heavily and I am constantly looking at the calendar and just becoming more distraught by the reality. I told him after I had gone to the specialist for the assessment that I was ok, that I was just going to pray for the best and not put undue pressure on us, that we both know i'm not getting any younger. That lasted about a day, I can't stop thinking about it and worrying now. I haven't sorted out in my head how to bring it up to him again. Talk about putting the cart before the horse, he hasn't even asked me to marry him for crying out loud. I want a family, I can't/do not want to do this alone.

Thanks again ladies, it's just been a tough one.


----------



## mumoffive

waitandwonder, i really feel for you, i do. I felt by your post that there were other factors that were holding you back and ones not of your own making.I can fully appreciate you not wanting to put your dp under any pressure. Its a hard one. I think in some way, you need to make him see how you feel. Maybe not put him under the 'i want a baby now' pressure but make him clear of the facts, that time is truly against you. I think if you dont share this with him and you and you have difficulty ttc, it could slowly erode your relationship. You may, subconciously, resent him for making you wait. I think basically making it clear is the only way. You have been with him 2-3 years and are planning a future together. How will he feel if you wait to ttc and find it harder than you thought? I dont honestly think there is another way unless you just leave it and be content with the possibility of no children.


----------



## waitandwonder

mumoffive said:


> waitandwonder, i really feel for you, i do. I felt by your post that there were other factors that were holding you back and ones not of your own making.I can fully appreciate you not wanting to put your dp under any pressure. Its a hard one. I think in some way, you need to make him see how you feel. Maybe not put him under the 'i want a baby now' pressure but make him clear of the facts, that time is truly against you. I think if you dont share this with him and you and you have difficulty ttc, it could slowly erode your relationship. You may, subconciously, resent him for making you wait. I think basically making it clear is the only way. You have been with him 2-3 years and are planning a future together. How will he feel if you wait to ttc and find it harder than you thought? I dont honestly think there is another way unless you just leave it and be content with the possibility of no children.

I worry about resenting him and I worry about him feeling that I'm not enough if we can't have a child together. He says that won't happen on his side but who really knows. He already has a son, it may be easier for him to accept. I already see the emotions in myself that I don't like, having to stop myself from distancing from certain things because it hurts. We're about to spend the holiday with his family and a new baby and I will see my family and nieces so i'm sure it will trigger more reactions and prompt a conversation. I love him and want to spend my life with him regardless of any of this. Whatever the end result is I need to be at peace. I'll put my brave big girl pants on to mask my fears of abandonment and rejection and try to get this convo moving. 

Thank you again. I truly appreciate the support.


----------



## Driving280

Wow, this is tough. I understand and went through something like this but fortunately when I was "only" 35. At the time, I told my SO that I would leave him and go it alone because I wanted a child. Amazingly, he came around and is such a happy father now. Another of my friends also went through something similar in her late 30s but when the guy finally proposed, she was 41 and could no longer have her own genetic children. But, they had three children via an egg donor!


----------



## waitandwonder

I never seem to give him enough credit when I should. I was able to bring up the topic, he had actually brought up the topic of getting a bigger place sooner than later on the trip and then later after a few glasses of wine (me) and having so much fun with the kids the topic came up and I let him know that I was concerned about waiting too long and he asked if I wanted to push up the time, when I expressed why exactly and that it may take us awhile to actually get pregnant and there may be road bumps along the way he totally understood and was fine with it. He's such a "we'll make it work" kinda guy. I still feel weird putting the cart before the horse talking about buying a bigger house and trying to get pregnant before we're even engaged but we both know this is it, no one is going anywhere, we are a family :cloud9: So now we just need to decide when to go ahead and pull the goalie and start trying! It's a little overwhelming thinking off everything but everything always somehow works out, I trust this will too.

Thanks for the kind words :)


----------



## mumoffive

wait and wonder..im so pleased for you. xx Goodluck and hope it happens quickly for you. I will be stalking you for when you get your bfp!! x:haha:


----------



## waitandwonder

mumoffive said:


> wait and wonder..im so pleased for you. xx Goodluck and hope it happens quickly for you. I will be stalking you for when you get your bfp!! x:haha:

:hugs:

Thank you! I know it will still be a bit before we start trying but once he gets something in his head, he's pretty quick to start moving along. I would like to start in the spring, if we're SUPER lucky maybe it will happen before I turn 43!

Driving, that's certainly an all's well that ends well story! I do feel very strongly that I need that genetic connection because of my own history and lacking that myself but I so admire those who bring life into this world in whatever way possible. I have a friend who acted as a surrogate for her best friend and they wound up with twins! What an act of kindness, I can't even imagine. People are truly amazing when you let them be :)


----------



## waitandwonder

waitandwonder said:


> mumoffive said:
> 
> 
> wait and wonder..im so pleased for you. xx Goodluck and hope it happens quickly for you. I will be stalking you for when you get your bfp!! x:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you! I know it will still be a bit before we start trying but once he gets something in his head, he's pretty quick to start moving along. I would like to start in the spring, if we're SUPER lucky maybe it will happen before I turn 43!
> 
> Driving, that's certainly an all's well that ends well story! I do feel very strongly that I need that genetic connection because of my own history and lacking that myself but I so admire those who bring life into this world in whatever way possible. I have a friend who acted as a surrogate for her best friend and they wound up with twins! What an act of kindness, I can't even imagine. People are truly amazing when you let them be :)Click to expand...

Wow had no idea it had been SO long since I was here. Just popping in, that we're full board trying and hoping for some good news...now before or not too far after I turn 44 - yowzers. Anything is possible, I hope.


----------



## Bohrer

I am 46 TTC 
Heard about Royal Jelly and Fertiligreens, will this help?


----------

